# Iso Omelete Recipes



## kimbaby (Aug 23, 2006)

so what's your fave way to fix omeletes?
I like mine with cheese and onions,bell peppers, and crumbled bacon.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 23, 2006)

Whatever's in the kitchen theat's edible is a candidate for omlet fodder.

Mushrooms and shallots
bacon and cheddar
salsa and guacamole
leftover veggies from dinner, e.g. asparagus, broccoli, etc.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 23, 2006)

I agree with Andy M. - virtually anything & everything can make a great omelette.  Some of my favorites:

Plain sharp cheddar cheese
Cheddar cheese with ham or turkey ham
Western - cheddar, cubed ham, sauteed onion & red &/or green bell pepper
Spanish - cheddar, sauteed onion & pepper mixed with diced fresh tomatoes or a bit of tomato sauce
Mushroom & Swiss cheese
Spinach & Feta cheese
Virtually any leftover veggies mixed with some grated cheese


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 23, 2006)

Jumbo lump crab, roasted red peppers, spinach and smoked gouda.


----------



## SharonT (Aug 23, 2006)

All of the above, plus leftover roasted potatoes, chopped small.


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 23, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Jumbo lump crab, roasted red peppers, spinach and smoked gouda.


sounds really good


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 23, 2006)

what is ISO supposed to be?


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 23, 2006)

In Search Of


----------



## auntdot (Aug 23, 2006)

Several years ago had a chicken liver omelet in a diner.

It was great.  Had forgotten about it.  

Have to try to make it one of these days.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 23, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> In Search Of


 

Oh ok
Thanks

I'll be using that sometime in the near future


----------



## amber (Aug 24, 2006)

Think I'll be making myself an omelet this morning!  To add to the list, I love a chili and cheese omelet.


----------



## lulu (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't think you can beat a spanish omlette...just onion and potato.  But then, I suppose adding a serious dose of veggies is healthier!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 24, 2006)

I just posted a recipe for Kaiserschmarren, a very special kind of omelette, a bit of a hybrid between omelette and pancakes... we encountered this wonderful dish while we were holidaying up in the north, it is so good I just had to share... with my hearty recommendation!!


----------

